# A CITY IN THE CLOUDS (LA PAZ - B O L I V I A)



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

LA PAZ


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

SIN DUDA UNA BELLA CIUDAD


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Q ciudad tan bella en verdad...
Felicidades, no tenía idea que Bolivia pudiera verse así de bien.


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from the city of La Paz; well done :cheers:


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks good from the selected angles we are shown...

Anyway, there's a dedicated forum for pictures threads that are not self taken.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

La Paz is a very interesting and intriguing city... It looks better than many would imagine... Thanks for sharing the pics, the thread is great!


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## beto080480 (Sep 26, 2008)

Qué ciudad tan bella!


----------



## beto080480 (Sep 26, 2008)

juanico said:


> Looks good from the selected angles we are shown...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you really have to make that comment? I mean, we all know Bolivia is a poor country and we all know ALL CITIES have nicer and not that nice areas. What if they decided to show the nice areas? Don't we all try to show the best we have to offer?


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow.

I am spechless.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

a city in the clouds indeed, amazing shots from La Paz, Bolivia...:cheers:


----------

